# whats the best deca



## joker (Apr 11, 2002)

looking for the stongest deca  / norma-200  or what,


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2002)

Norma Deca is a little iffy...alot of fakes floating about! Try Brovel Norandren, Denkall's Decanandrolen, or Tornel's Nandrolone...all 200 mg.


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 13, 2002)

I've got Nandrolone 300 mg/ml by Ttokkyo Labs. Never tried it but have heard some good things about it. 

Are you planning on stacking it with anything? 

hey GoPro while were are here can you explain deca-dick??? Is this where you can't get it up???


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2002)

Yes, that is exactly what it is!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, that is exactly what it is!



How does that happen??? I know one of the side effects is increased labido, however not sure how that works as deca is not test and does not increase test levels, at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## joker (Apr 13, 2002)

yes Im going to stack it with d-bol ,can you inject deca in you shoulders, i s there any better results,than in your legs or butt, DEca -dick never had that , I got the opposite problem,all day


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> How does that happen??? I know one of the side effects is increased labido, however not sure how that works as deca is not test and does not increase test levels, at least not to my knowledge.



For some it can increase libido, and for some decrease it. There are many theories as to why some people suffer "deca-dick," like its ability to increase a progesterone type substance in the body, and its very negative affect on test levels.


----------



## gopro (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joker *_
> yes Im going to stack it with d-bol ,can you inject deca in you shoulders, i s there any better results,than in your legs or butt, DEca -dick never had that , I got the opposite problem,all day



I do not believe that injecting in your delts will produce any better effects than injecting in the thigh or glute.


----------



## joker (Apr 15, 2002)

can any roid injected in your shoulder s, increase there size


----------



## gopro (Apr 16, 2002)

You know...I don't know all the particulars about site injections. I have heard some people have success with this method, but is it from true localized growth, or simply a temporary swelling effect? I'm not sure, and I don't know if anyone is. I will do some more research to see if I can come up with more about this!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes... Synthol (sp) is used for site injections.


----------



## gopro (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Yes... Synthol (sp) is used for site injections.



Synthol is the biggest crap on this planet. It is ruining more physiques in the pro ranks than ever before. I hope people drop this lazy, good for nothing practice.

By the way. I have spoken to a reliable person on the matter of Deca and site injection...the answer is NO WAY! Winstrol seems to be a better choice for this method.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joker *_
> looking for the stongest deca  / norma-200  or what,



REAL Organon yellow top deca.  The new stuff from Quality Vet is excellent too.  Denkall makes good stuff too.


----------



## papichulo (May 6, 2002)

*The best*

Organon as long it contains whats on the label.  Do you trust your supplier?


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

BO, good call.  The quality vet looks great.  Also Ttokkyo.
Anything by Quality Vet is superb.


----------



## budo (May 22, 2002)

Ttokyyo deca rocks. You might want to stack with some test to avoid the deca-dick.


----------



## powerrack (May 23, 2002)

There was a bad batch of Ttokkyo Deca floating around about 6 months ago, but I hear that was only one batch, the rest are ok. A lot of the european deca around North America is fake. Infar Deca from India is of top quality and you are almost guarenteed a real if you can get your hands on it. As for Brovel it is underdosed my at least 50mL per mL. So if you are injecting 1cc you are probably getting around 150mL, so you would have to adjust your dosages accordingly.


----------

